# Planer stand completed



## daryl in nanoose (Feb 18, 2007)

I have been for quite a while now wanting to make a planer stand and couldn't decide what design to use, and wouldn't you know it Shope notes issue 91 showed up a little while ago and said to myself 'THAT'S IT" so I took the plunge and built it finishing today. Used it tonite and works great. I used Birch plywood for the case, fir edging (already have a abundance of it) and used some 1" plywood. Turned out to be a fun project to do. Of course the wife walked into the shop today a seen this and well you know guess I better make a project for the house before I get shot LOL :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## C&D Woodcraft (Dec 1, 2006)

Looks like it should work well for you. I saw another design, I believe in Shopnotes too, where the top flips completly upside down, so you can mount a planer on top and a sander, etc, on the bottom. Just rotate when you need the other tool. I think that will be the one I'll try--saves space which is big for me.


----------



## bob4814 (Dec 12, 2006)

I like the space saving rollers.


----------



## daryl in nanoose (Feb 18, 2007)

C&D Woodcraft said:


> Looks like it should work well for you. I saw another design, I believe in Shopnotes too, where the top flips completly upside down, so you can mount a planer on top and a sander, etc, on the bottom. Just rotate when you need the other tool. I think that will be the one I'll try--saves space which is big for me.


I like this idea to and will be building one in the future as well as a surface sander , I am going to mount my spindal sander and a shop built surface sander(a small one for small parts) to it since these are not used all the time. 
Its interesting finding ways to get all those tools in a small shop as well as storage and takes me quite awhile to make up my mind whats the best way to go. But hey, its all in the fun of having a shop not to mention it gets us out of our wives hair.:laughing: :laughing: 
Speaking of storage I was trying to figure a way of storing small parts and really did not want a bunch of wall space tied up for this and I do not like those plastic cases with little drawers so I had a long and narrow space under my mitersaw table so decided to utilize it with a small parts drawer, there is enough room for two layers. Boy I wish I had thought of this a long time ago.


----------



## kingsix (Mar 8, 2007)

Looks good!


----------

